# How much does it really cost you think?



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey there,
First time posting on this forum

Ok so I have an Anajet printer been using for awhile

Would you say ink cost for white shirt is about 50 ent to a buck or am I way off here.

Also trying to offer whole printing to trade and charging 6 bucks including shirt I know I ain't getting rich but base on volume base does this sound like right ball park

Thanks again Peeps


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am not sure about the ink for the anajet as I have the hm1. I know they use the same ink but because yours is in cartridges its more expensive. My cost is around 30 to 75 cents per print. Also I think $6.00 per shirt is very low unless your talking about huge quantites with big price breaks. I have a price list that I get cheaper the more they buy, but none of my prices are that low


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I figure I be making around 4 bucks a shirt with fact they email the art and that I be printing all day so not gonna be a big deal for me to change file for printing.
Also this ain't my primary business because I run Sign business/digital printing and Picture framing
But I figure If I can make few extra bucks on downtime ain't bad deal
Also those prices are to the trade only, for regular peeps it about 15 bucks for singles


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You have to remember in your pricing that you have the cost of ink, shirt, machine, shop, utilities and a bunch of other stuff it takes for you to run your business  If you take all of these into consideration, you are probably losing money


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

lol ya ya don't remind me shh


----------



## GPI (May 19, 2008)

Pricing should reflect toward your intended target market. If you could do $6 a Shirt than offer the price but if your planing on giving that to a short order customer you should consider everything associated with running cost first. Pricing is always difficult do to the many variables. Good luck with your anajet.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

That price is in the RED for you no matter if the machine was free... 

Don't be afraid to make some money.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

You mentioned that you are printing on white shirts, so if you're supplying the shirts, that's about $4.50 gross profit per shirt.
What you really need is to calculate is your cost of operating your machine per year (depreciation, insurance, maintenance & repairs, ink consumption, and LABOR). Take that figure & divide by 12 months, and then divide by number of working days per month, usually 22 on average. Then divide by # of working hours in a day, average is 7.5, and that's your true hourly COST for your printer whether it prints or sits idle. Then you can divide by the number of shirts you can print per hour, and now you get a really accurate per shirt cost. 
Then you can decide for yourself if the $4.50 gross profit per shirt is realistic.


----------



## GPI (May 19, 2008)

Don't mean this personally but offering low numbers I assume your pitching contract printing. Well if you are then I'm sorry to say that in this forum that's like offering milk to a cow. Most people here have a DTG already maybe not on the other forum I seen you post Contract printing on, but here you probably will only get customers if you do darks well and cheap.

It sounds like you bought a Anajet and are trying to conquer the world lol. No offense just pulling your chain a bit. But seriously I seen you post printing on other forums and I seen your DTG pricelist, which could work but here , I don't know if it will work.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lmfao hmm to be honest I don;t care tht much about be DTG contractor because I got bunch of wide format printer that I use which makes me more money and picture framing business.
I was just being realistic asking that and I know little **** anajet ain't a workhorse haha but does the job.
This is first posting on here and I am only in one other forum, So your saying you a spy aye lol that is pretty damn sweet


----------



## jim55912 (Jun 10, 2008)

One day this week we ran an order for 150 shirts on our brother, contract print. I charged 3.20 per print. Took 6 hours. Print cost about .40

2.80 x 150 = 420.00

70.00 per hour.

I have a 115,000 dollar 15 head embroidery machine that we run at about 90.00... I didn't think 70 was too bad for a brother. 

Am I wrong?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

My point exactly, If I can make some extra money on side than I go for it ha.
Sure I might be low balling but gotta view in big perspective.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, if you're happy with your Anajet and whatever profit you make, and your customers are happy with their shirts, that's all that really matters.
Quite honestly, if I was *financially* able to "chuck" my business, and print white tees using a DTG printer for $6 each in quantity, I'd be a happy camper. No more employees, no more payroll, no more rent, just print from my home, deliver/ship, & collect the money. There's definately a market for that out there. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't got any over head in away. Own building, I work alone and all machines were payed for in cash when I sold my old business. like I said, if machine breaks down, I got 8 more month of warrenty on machine and a few more month on the heads. So I figure I make what machine is worth anyways by time wrrenty is up and still be ahead of the game


----------

